# Wireless Driver for Dell Laptop d800 Centrino



## thraff (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi,

I recently had to swap the hard drive on my Dell d800 with a Pentium Mobile Chip to a Dell d800 with a Intel Centrino chip. When the centrino computer was started up, all the drivers worked except for 3,

Base System Device
Network Controller
PCI Modem

These three items come up with a yellow question mark and exclamation point in my device manager. I have no idea what my Base System Device is, I assume the Network Controller is my wireless device, and that the PCI Modem is for dial up (which I could careless about). Anyway, I have gone to the dell support site for my specific model and I have downloaded and installed both of the network drivers labeled urgent and no luck. I have also installed the intel chipset drivers as well. Just so you know, the computer can access the internet with a wired cord through my Broadcom 570x Gigabit integrated card, in fact thats what I am doing now, but there is no option to connect through wireless, which is why I am looking for driver help. If any one can help me with my Network Controller or even knows what the Base System Device is, I would be very grateful. I miss wireless 

Thanks


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

It's a Dell Latitude D800, right?

Please read Dell's driver installation guide: http://support.dell.com/support/top...d=1A0C0937D62A8739E0401E0A55174744&l=en&s=gen

Then go here to download the Latitude D800 drivers: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=LAT_PNT_PNT_D800&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------

